# Picked up some albion gearboxes



## militarymonark (Mar 31, 2015)

So I picked up 3 albion gearboxes. They are 3speeds too with kick starts.


----------



## pedal4416 (Mar 31, 2015)

I wanted to mount one of these on my Whizzer when I was a kid, great find!! What project are they going on?


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 2, 2015)

I have a J.A.P. side valve that one these will be going on. I just have to build a frame or find a frame.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 2, 2015)

militarymonark said:


> I have a J.A.P. side valve that one these will be going on. I just have to build a frame or find a frame.




Could spread apart a twinbar frame.... oh crap, here comes the hate mail....


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 2, 2015)

if you throw a 24in wheel on the back of a 26in frame I bet you could mount it between the seat tube and the rear tire.


----------

